# forza 3 for £18 at zavvi.com



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

seen this over at the dvdforums (all credit to the OP over there) and thought i would post it here :thumb:

http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/xbox-360/forza-motorsport-3/10048619.html?affil=BUYAT#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Seems a good deal! Although I'm fed up of mine now. Never play it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

im ashamed to say it but i have never played it.will be picking it up for that price though


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> Seems a good deal! Although I'm fed up of mine now. Never play it.


I'll give it a good home :wave:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

gone up to 25 now lol.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

tom-coupe said:


> gone up to 25 now lol.


glad i got my order in then


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

£19.99 at argos


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Good price - Traded in a copy the other day for £21 lol


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Its a brilliant game! GF hates it with a passion :lol:
Bought mine for £32 about 3 months ago :wall:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I paid £45 or £50 for the LE on release day 

Only just come off it (not since release day that is), makes the worth of difference with the steering wheel


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

arrived today


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive just picked Forza up for £19.99 from Argos


----------

